# Can I get some feedback on the Tracker 627?



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everybody....I'm looking for some feedback on the Taurus Tracker 627. I'm considering picking one up for my parents since they won't get a handgun larger than their current .22 unless I do it for them. I do have several rifles and shtoguns at their house (my safe currently lives there), but 308's, 223's, 30-30's, and 300 Win Mags don't really make for a good first-grab home defense gun in any close-quarters situations. As well, the .22 revolver just doesn't cut it in many situations.

I've settled on the .357 mag since it's very versatile - .38 for the cheap plinking days, classic 125 gr. HP for the PP scenario, and up to 200 gr. for camping/hiking stuff. Since they probably won't end up with multiple sidearms any time in the near future, the .357 fits the bill for range/SHTF/PP/woods carry. . . . pretty much everything. 

I've never owned a Taurus revolver (2 autos....1 great 1 POS...both gone now), but I've heard nothing but good things about the Tracker 627. An associate of mine owns a store in my area, and he has one on the shelf (4" ported) that I can get a great deal on. He's never had a customer complain about the .357 (although there have been some complaints with the .44's beating themselves up more than they should). All the reviews I've read are anywhere from good to excellent. 

What do you guys think about the 627?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am like you as I never had one. I was at a show Sunday and picked one up and looked it over real good. Checked everything out on it and I think they will make a fine HD/target gun. A lot of people around here got them and I have not heard anything bad about them. I think the price was about $470. Good luck.


----------

